# Redhead cichlid swimming nose down :(



## Sarah jane (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, can someone please help me. My Redhead cichlid who lives alone in his 200 litre tank has been acting strangely for the past 3 days. I noticed he was nose down in the corner of his tank and assumed he was just looking for food on the bottom of the tank on day 1, when I went closer to the tank he righted himself and acted normally as he is a very interactive fish so I thought nothing of it , but now I'm worried about hm as now three days later it seems like there is some sort of buoyancy issue and now although when I go over to the tank he can right himself and still interact, you can defiantly tell that it's a struggle for him  I'm scared that his swimbladder is failing. Today I've also noticed his eyes which are normally bright blue are now pale yellow. 2 days ago I did just over a half water change and today have done the same. I can't do a full half water change because he's over 15.5 inches long and because he's hanging slightly nose down in the tank I don't want him to get stressed that the water level has become too low for him ( as we have had issues in the past and know how annoyed he gets if yo drain too much of his tank). He has always had a healthy diet and receives cichlid gold pellets and cucumber. Today he won't eat. I have had him for over 8 years and he was nearly fully grown to the size he is now but I have no idea how old he was back then as he came to me as a rescue fish. Any advice would be extremely helpful as he is not just a fish but a member of the family. ( I know some of you will laugh uncontrollably at that statement but he means the world to me). His tank also has an internal filter and he has sand on the bottom of his tank.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I know how you can get attached to a fish, especially if they are really tame, and cichlids are really personable. It sounds like he is a pretty old fellow, and may simply be nearing his time. Perhaps some experts here may have some helpful advice, but I doubt there is a lot you can do. Pets are hard to let go of when the time comes. Start thinking about another fish so when he passes you will be prepared to transition. Do your homework by studying the profiles on this site. Choose a fish that is size appropriate for the tank. The cookie cutter section in the library quick reference may be a good place to start. Having several smaller fish will keep them from living alone, and make it easier for you when they do pass away.


----------



## Sarah jane (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks dude, but I have always said that when the time comes for Tealk, ( he has a name too  ) and he passes away I'm going to shut his tank down. I also have another 150 litre tank which is the home to a convict cichlid who was also a rescue fish, but Tealk has always been special as he's so intelligent. He hand feeds, mimics your hand movements and dances and he has also amazed visitors over the years as he has plastic ball toys and a plastic hoop in his tank which he manoeuvres the ball through. If I hadn't had experienced it myself I wouldn't believe it either but he is very clever! I've noticed now after around 2 hours since the last water change that his eyes are less yellow and slightly bluer. Hopefully this is a good sign, although he still seems to be struggling with his nose down. I've dropped some steamed carrot into his tank to see if he can eat that as he has no hope at catching the floating Pellets at present. He's sucked one and spat it straight out again so I take it from that he's not partial to carrot. I'll leave it a few hours and if he dosent eat it I'll fish it out to prevent water contamination.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

He might be able to eat sinking pellets. Africans usually prefer to feed on bottom and mid water, and for him, it might be his only option. I hope he pulls out of it. It's really amazing how smart they can be. Let us know how he does. :wink:


----------



## Sarah jane (Sep 3, 2011)

Small update On Tealk's progress. I took your advice and I've been and got him some sinking pellets and whilst I was in the store I also bought him some new bloodworm jelly sachets. You squeeze the tubes into the water in blobs and it sinks and stays in one piece, he's eaten a whole sachet  so at least he's had some good nutrition today. Not tried the pellets as yet. His eyes are now back to their bright blue and he's got some colour back to him, as he was looking quite Pale yesterday. He's still having trouble floating normally but I'm keeping a close eye on him and he can still right himself if I pester him through the glass although it seems a struggle still. Keep your fingers crossed for him and I'll keep you posted. Do you think another small water change will benefit him? Thanks for being around to help


----------



## Sarah jane (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi  well I have great news... After a long battle with the dreaded swimbladder problem, which went from Tealk being face down on the bottom then floating like a discarded banana leaf on the surface, I can happily report that Tealk is nearly back to his old self!!! Unbelievable but true! We owe it to an over the counter swimbladder treatment which only cost a couple of quid. Apparently it's quite new on the Market and is usually used for goldfish. Tealk's on his second dose in the water and although he's still a bit unsteady and has a rest in the corner every so often, he's swimming around upright and feeding really well. His eyes have returned to the original bright blue and his character has also returned. ) As we already know Cichlids are rather intelligent, I also see that it's almost like he's had a bit of time to asses his own situation and worked a way round the buoyancy issue he's having, just like he's taught himself to swim again. He still has an awkward bend in his middle, but it dosent seem to be bothering him. I'm delighted that he's doing so well and hopefully we will have him for a good few years yet! ( fingers and fins crossed)


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great. I'm really happy to hear that. Perhaps someone else will benefit from hearing your story as well. People who do keyword searches on the forum can find threads that may help them find solutions to their fish problems. It's always good to hear a happy story. :thumb:


----------

